# Help with chewing furniture!



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Little Roki has become fascinated with chewing my new furniture....I have taught her the command LEAVE IT and she stops but either goes to a different piece of furniture or starts up again on the same piece...I know she is going through a teething stage and I provide nylabones ,raw chews when supervised, and other chew toys including Kongs....I think her behavior is a combination of 1. Getting my attention 2. Being 11 weeks old 3. Teething. Funny story, I used the bitter apple spray and the scent alone got in my mouth and ruined my taste for the day...While I was washing my mouth out SHE HAD THE BOTTLE IN HER MOUTH!!! It does not deter her. Any home remedies or tips for this behavior?

Thank You!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

At that age it's just a matter of having them in your site.

Correct and redirect.

Either be with him, crate him or have a safe area -- kitchen, bath or laundry (?) gated off.

It's a phase, and it will pass... really!


----------



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

That is what I figured...And as I write this she is EATING HER OWN FECES!! Ahhhh, I guess I can say good bye to puppy breath


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to watch her closely. she'll learn. as a friend
of mine said "your dog isn't house broken untill it
tears up $1,500.00 worth of stuff".


----------



## JackShepherd (Dec 16, 2010)

Jack also was unphased by the bitter spray, I'm pretty sure he liked it actually, the one thing that did really help for us was bully sticks, it may have been unrelated but it seemed like after he had something else more solid to chew on he forgot about the furniture.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy cow, she's adorable!!!! The look on her face with the head tilt, the ear thing going on...so cute. I have to agree with the bully sticks, I never had a problem with Stosh chewing anything since he had a good supply of them. I'm a regular on Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

Crate or be with her. No need to correct, unless you wish to create conflict or inadvertently reinforce the behavior. Redirect the pup on something else, and manage with a crate when you cannot watch...

By the way, just when you think they are done with chewing, there is a final teething period (that few people realize) that often occurs around a year of age when the molars fuse to the jaw bone... I lost a couch at this stage.
I raise multiple puppies for service each year and have not lost a couch since learning this valuable lesson 11 years ago!

Mike


----------



## largemouthhog (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the advise! Don't let her looks fool you she is a MESS!!!! Her new thing is going to the door like she has to use the restroom but instead she runs to her favorite spot and eats pebbles and rocks  if it is not one thing it is something else!!! The furniture chewing has stopped all of a sudden but literally her obsession with pebbles is driving me insane


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

Try not to acknowledge the pebble deal either, you will inadvertently draw attention to it as well and potentially build it into an obsession. Redirect by picking up something she can have, show her and walk away as if you plan to keep it to yourself. She will follow... when she does engage her in play or something else that is constructive.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> you have to watch her closely. she'll learn. as a friend
> of mine said "your dog isn't house broken untill it
> tears up $1,500.00 worth of stuff".


Oh good! Lakota should be house broken soon. While we were away she got bored and although she totally ignored a piece of linoleum that was curled up in the corner of the kitchen under the baseboard for her whole little life...she decided she agreed with me that the kitchen floor needed to be redone.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

psdontario said:


> Crate or be with her. *No need to correct*, unless you wish to create conflict or inadvertently reinforce the behavior. Redirect the pup on something else, and manage with a crate when you cannot watch...
> 
> By the way, just when you think they are done with chewing, there is a final teething period (that few people realize) that often occurs around a year of age when the molars fuse to the jaw bone... I lost a couch at this stage.
> I raise multiple puppies for service each year and have not lost a couch since learning this valuable lesson 11 years ago!
> ...


I'm running into this with my 10 week old pup. When she tries to chew on the couch cushion, I was trying to correct but it's like she thinks it's a game now which is pretty irritating cuz she keeps doing it for my reaction LOL So instead of saying "no" or "leave it", I should just redirect to something else instead? That actually makes sense.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, and a note on the positive side.. some folks pay big bucks for 'distressed' furniture and call it antique...


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

zyppi said:


> Oh, and a note on the positive side.. some folks pay big bucks for 'distressed' furniture and call it antique...


Then I could have made big bucks off of the couch I threw out 13 years ago after my Bouvier/Rotti mix had her artistic way with it!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

my GR and GD tried eating their leather couch (they have their own room) and I just sprinkle black pepper on some tape and cover the area they are "tasting" with the pepper tape. (they don't like the smell). It might require some relocating from time to time but eventually they stop. Sasha stopped in the first week.
I also sprinkle black pepper in the trash cans to teach them not to sniff in there and obviously doing what the others suggested helps too.


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

GSD Momma said:


> I'm running into this with my 10 week old pup. When she tries to chew on the couch cushion, I was trying to correct but it's like she thinks it's a game now which is pretty irritating cuz she keeps doing it for my reaction LOL So instead of saying "no" or "leave it", I should just redirect to something else instead? That actually makes sense.


Redirect is good, but not after she has already starting chewing the couch. We do not want to reinforce the chewing in any way. Catch her when the intent is in her eyes before she chews, keep her busy by redirecting. In the event she has already started to chew, rather than acknowledge her by prying her off, stand up abruptly and walk out. She will likely follow and when she does reinforce her following you with play/food reward/whatever. Interact with her and use mental games to keep her occupied (clicker training is a great way of tiring a dog out mentally). Use a crate when you get too worn out or want/need to do something else. The pup needs alone time too.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

zyppi said:


> Oh, and a note on the positive side.. some folks pay big bucks for 'distressed' furniture and call it antique...


I wonder if I can pass off my dining room chair with the chewed cushion as an antique . . .


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

smdaigle said:


> I wonder if I can pass off my dining room chair with the chewed cushion as an antique . . .


As long as you do not take off the patina with sandpaper. Leave the rough chew marks, saliva stains and tartar there to keep the value.


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

psdontario said:


> Redirect is good, but not after she has already starting chewing the couch. We do not want to reinforce the chewing in any way. Catch her when the intent is in her eyes before she chews, keep her busy by redirecting. In the event she has already started to chew, rather than acknowledge her by prying her off, stand up abruptly and walk out. She will likely follow and when she does reinforce her following you with play/food reward/whatever. Interact with her and use mental games to keep her occupied (clicker training is a great way of tiring a dog out mentally). Use a crate when you get too worn out or want/need to do something else. The pup needs alone time too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mike


THANK YOU!!! I will give this a try tonight. I know the look of "intent" you speak of... LOL


----------

